# Field Pics Australia



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

I spent a few weeks in Australia collecting insects and took a few pics while there.

Australia Field Pics: insects


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

Australia Field PIcs: Myriapods, Crustaceans, and Gastropods, and a leech!
No real taxonomic reason for grouping these together. Just did.


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

Australia Field Pics: Mammals


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

Australia Field Pics: Birds


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

Not a bird....but somehow ended up in the bird mix.....


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

Australia Field Pics: Arachnids


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

Australia Field PIcs: Reptiles and Amphibians


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

Sadly I have reason to suspect this one was hit on purpose by the care in front of us.


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

Field Pics Australia: Fungus and scenery - Yes Fungus…..And a fish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Some really amazing photos! Sadly that one with the snake bleeding wasn't so good! I hope it was ok? 

I believe Australia has the best wildlife in the world


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

Brilliant photos and very lucky to get the chance to travel to Australia


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

ImBatman said:


> Some really amazing photos! Sadly that one with the snake bleeding wasn't so good! I hope it was ok?
> 
> He was still alive when we found him, but not looking so good. We moved him out of the road so some other driver didn't finish what the first started. The snake was lively, and since I will never know I am going to hope that he made a full recovery.......


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Shame, hope he made it. Should maybe have taken him to a rescue or something if they have reptile rescues over there. Poor thing


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

jmugleston said:


> [URL=http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff58/jmugleston/Pets%204/DSC08666.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff58/jmugleston/Pets%204/DSC08659.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


stunning, is the monitor a perentie? (sp?)


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

tomboa01 said:


> stunning, is the monitor a perentie? (sp?)


I was hoping to, but didn't get quite west enough for the perentie. The most common monitor we saw was V. varius (lace goanna). And a few argus monitors.


----------



## Lori (Aug 11, 2009)

Where in Australia were you? I'm going in October for 1 month, to Giru, Townsville, looking at these photos makes me want to go now! great photos too!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ohio field pic...











soybeans actually...:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Some quality pictures.:2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

GECKO MICK said:


> Some quality pictures.:2thumb:


thanks...:lol2:


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Fine photos from Australia. Nice country, fantastic wildlife never been but it's far too hot for me.

...Ohio on the other hand? Not as hot.


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

Lori said:


> Where in Australia were you? I'm going in October for 1 month, to Giru, Townsville, looking at these photos makes me want to go now! great photos too!


There are some great parks just south of Townsville. I started in Brisbane and drove up through Cairns.


----------



## Lori (Aug 11, 2009)

jmugleston said:


> There are some great parks just south of Townsville. I started in Brisbane and drove up through Cairns.


Really? That's great, thanks for letting me know! I think Giru is south of Townsville, my sister in Giru seems to be finding a lot where She is without looking, so fingers crossed I see some!


----------

